# Windows Disque SSD Externe, interne et Boot Camp



## fab.t (11 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord j'espère que ce sujet est placer dans la bonne section.

Je sais que la question à déjà été abordé à plusieurs reprise sur le forum, mais je n’ai pas encore vu de cas que je vais énuméré, ou tout du moins de réponse.

Alors je vais essayer de faire simple et rapide.

Je souhaite disposer d’une partition windows via Boot Camp le tout sur un disque SSD relier en USB 3.
Je n’ai pas effectuer la méthode ci dessous, je souhaiterai savoir si cela est possible, voir mieux si quelqu’un la déjà effectué.
Je dispose encore d’un « vieux macbook pro » dans lequel il est possible de changer le disque dur interne.
Je voudrai y placer un SSD, effectué une installation propre de mac OS puis crée une partition windows.

Une fois cela fait j’aimerai placer ce SSD dans un boitier externe qui gère l’UASP, pour que ce dernier soit relier à mon mac plus récent.


La question est donc, cela va t-il fonctionner et surtout mon mac plus récent pourra t-il démarrer sur le SSD externe sur la partition Windows ?

Aujourd’hui je ne dispose pas de SSD sous la main ni de disque dur 2.5 de libre pour effectuer le test.

J’aimerai avoir une réponse avant de passer par « l’investissement » d’un SSD, avant d’abandonner tout simplement l’idée.



En vous remerciant par avance pour vos réponse.


PS: Si cette information peu avoir une importance, « mon vieux » mac est un MacBook Pro 13 de 2010, et le plus récent un MacBook Pro 15 Retina


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2018)

fab.t a dit:


> Je souhaite disposer d’une partition windows via Boot Camp le tout sur un disque SSD relier en USB 3.


Négatif, ça ne fonctionne pas.


fab.t a dit:


> Une fois cela fait j’aimerai placer ce SSD dans un boitier externe qui gère l’UASP, pour que ce dernier soit relier à mon mac plus récent.





fab.t a dit:


> La question est donc, cela va t-il fonctionner et surtout mon mac plus récent pourra t-il démarrer sur le SSD externe sur la partition Windows ?


Non, comme mentionné plus haut, ça ne fonctionnera pas.


fab.t a dit:


> PS: Si cette information peu avoir une importance, « mon vieux » mac est un MacBook Pro 13 de 2010, et le plus récent un MacBook Pro 15 Retina


Tu oublies qu'avec un modèle ancien, qu'on ne peut pas installer toutes les versions de Windows !

Pour résumer la situation de ce qui marche...
- utiliser Assistant Boot Camp qui impose que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné
- après réussite d'une installation de Windows dans le disque dur interne, on fait une sauvegarde de la partition Windows en utilisant Winclone
- pour utiliser le fichier de sauvegarde créé avec Winclone, on utilise un boitier externe USB uniquement en Thunderbolt avec un Mac au minimum de l'année 2012. En dessous de cette année, c'est impossible !

La dernière possibilité sans utiliser Boot Camp et qui fonctionne très bien. On peut utiliser un disque dur USB 3.0 mais depuis un PC, il faut impérativement utiliser le logiciel *EaseUS Todo Backup* qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows et cloner le PC que l'on a entre les mains. Autant dire qu'il vaut mieux avoir fait là aussi une clean install.

N'ayant pas testé ce logiciel *Stellar Drive Clone*, je t'invite à regarder ses possibilités, mais je n'ai aucun retour de son utilisation, facilité, fiabilité dans le temps. A voir.


----------



## fab.t (15 Janvier 2018)

Merci Locke pour toutes ces précisions/informations.

Bon je remarque que l’on peut effectuer une installation de windows sur disque dur externe, mais tes indications me confirme que c’est toujours pas mal de bidouille/embêtement avec un résultat pas forcément la.


Bon du coup la je vais complètement changer d’idée et solution.

Alors voila je souhaite toujours avoir une partition windows au sein de mon MacBook Pro Retina.
Malheureusement je dispose uniquement de 256Go, trop peu pour envisager de partitionner le SSD.

Par conséquent je souhaite m’orienté par l’upgrade de ce dernier.

Je sais qu’il existe les solutions Transcend et OWC, par exemple le Transcend JetDrive 725.
Mais je trouve ces solutions encore assez onéreuse.


J’ai vu qu’il existe des adaptateurs à combiner avec des barres de SSD.
Par exemple ces adaptateurs
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B010O2474I/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza

Ou

https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMA...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WPVZ9ZB5FBAVZ98SFAHD


Par exemple je vois ce SSD qui est bien en SATA, et-il compatible?

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L80DH4G/ref=psdc_430354031_t1_B01M20VBU7?th=1



Aujourd’hui je souhaiterai savoir exactement les choix possibles comme SSD qu’il est possible de combiner avec un adapteur qui soit compatible avec le MBPr.



PS: le Mac, est un MacBookPro(10.1) Retina 15 de 2012


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

Tu ferais bien mieux d'aller voir sur le seul site d'un fabricant qui peut proposer une barrette pour ton modèle et qui est OWC. Tu as aussi une chance d'en trouver un dans un site français qui est MacWay. Là au moins avec ces deux sites, tu es sûr de ne pas te tromper en sachant que le prix sera très élevé.

Si tu arrives à trouver une barrette, il faut savoir qu'Apple préconise pour l'installation d'une version de Windows via Boot Camp un espace minimal de 55 Go.

Petite remarque, dans tes recherches de barrette mémoire, si dans la description il n'est pas explicitement mentionné que c'est compatible avec un modèle précis de MBA, MBP de chez Apple, alors ce n'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin.


----------



## fab.t (15 Janvier 2018)

En effet je connais déjà les solutions par OWC ou Transcend.

Mais justement lorsque je lis différents articles ou discussions sur des forums et l’ou on t’indique qu’il y’a une possibilité de faire autrement, cela m’intéresse, surtout lorsque la différence de prix est facilement le double entre les solutions OWC, Transcend et des barres Samsung, Crucial couplé à un adaptateur.


D’ailleurs Macg, avait fait un article pour les barres de SSD tiers qui pouvaient être installé sur les MBPr 2014-2015 (uniquement sous high Sierra).

https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/06/un-ssd-nvme-2-pour-booster-des-macbook-pro-20142015-98956

J’avais lu dans les commentaires qu’il était possible d’effectuer la même opération pour les MBPr de 2012 et qui semblait plus facile à réaliser étant donnée qu’ils sont sous prise Sata et non PCIe (les MBPr de 2012).

Le commentaire en question:

« _Alors sur le MBP retina 2012 c'est plus simple : c'est du SATA (pas PCIe) et AHCI au format apple "12+7" donc c'est facilement trouvable et il y existe des adaptateurs "12+7" vers Msata : j'en ai déjà monté (avec des SSD samsung 850EVO de 1 To) et c'est simple et pas cher… _» (macguy37)



Donc j’aimerai connaitre plus précisément les possibilités qu’il y a pour upgrader le SSD d’un MBPR de 2012 avec des barrettes de SSD couplé à des adaptateurs comme indiqués dans mes liens plus haut.

Si jamais quelqu’un dispose d’un MBPr de 2012 et qu’il a upgrader son SSD, autrement que par les solutions Apple, OWC ou Transcend, j’aimerai bien avoir un retour.


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

fab.t a dit:


> Le commentaire en question:
> 
> « _Alors sur le MBP retina 2012 c'est plus simple : c'est du SATA (pas PCIe) et AHCI au format apple "12+7" donc c'est facilement trouvable et il y existe des adaptateurs "12+7" vers Msata : j'en ai déjà monté (avec des SSD samsung 850EVO de 1 To) et c'est simple et pas cher… _» (macguy37)


Eh bien alors contacte celui qui à répondu, il te donnera les informations et éventuellement un lien pour acheter ce type de barrette. Par contre, j'ai lu récemment un membre qui avait installé un adaptateur et qui ensuite est revenu dire que ça ne fonctionnait pas correctement. D'ou le fait que je reste que dans la description de la barrette soit mentionné qu'elle soit vraiment compatible à 100 % avec telle série de MBA, MBP.

C'est louable de vouloir payer moins cher, mais si c'était vraiment un bon plan d'utiliser tel ou tel adaptateur avec telle marque de SSD, crois-moi ça se saurait dans les forums et sites traitant des Mac en France et à l'étranger. Parfois, il arrive que ça marche, mais pas pour tous les modèles.


----------

